
Ask HN: Best business advice for developers - pyeu
For those of you who made the jump to entrepreneurship, what is the one thing you wish you knew before starting out?
======
daleholborow
Put overly simply, your choice of tech stack and tools is of absolutely zero
interest or importance to your customers, and is probably rather uncorrelated
to your chance of success. All the value that you provide will be in solving
"people problems" and making their pain points go away.

